# Kerosene cost in your area



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a kerosene heater out in my shop. I've been using some I had stored away. Well today i head out to replenish my supply and it was $4.10/gal.  I dang near fainted.

So what are you paying for kerosene in your area?


----------



## SLUGGER (Jan 16, 2010)

2.99 around here.


----------



## packrat (Jan 16, 2010)

*Kerosene*

4.45 in N.E. GA,
I think a lot of the smaller stations bought it when the fuel prices were high and still have it in the ground. Used to be the poor mans heat and would usually be same price as diesel.


----------



## contender* (Jan 16, 2010)

Some folks we know run their's in their shop on diesel. Not sure how safe that is....


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 17, 2010)

Wouldn't diesel stink you out of the shop? If a heater put out the same odor as a diesel engine then I don't want any part of it. If not then I'd give it a go.
EDIT: I found my answer... NO!!!

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tools/msg0310171131854.html

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=510599

As a kid my granddaddy would send me to the store to get $.25 worth of kerosene in a red metal can. The store had a big red metal tank with a metered hand crank pump on top. He heated w/ coal in an old pot belly stove and he'd douse the kindling w/ a very small amount of kerosene to kick off the fire to get the coal going.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 17, 2010)

Why are we paying $4+/gal but in this current add the mid-New England states have it for $2.849/gal.

http://knox.villagesoup.com/business/offer/shopping/k-1-kerosene-offered-at-townline-store/298549


----------



## shiny 308 (Jan 18, 2010)

$2.99 in buford


----------



## champ (Jan 18, 2010)

This season I finally burned up all that I had saved up from a couple years back. It was a shock to buy more price wise, but it also seems like it burns up alot quicker now too???


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 18, 2010)

Was $2.36 in Winder this evening.  Noticed as I was fueling my diesel.


----------



## parolebear (Jan 20, 2010)

3.99 in Fitzgerald.  One place has in within 35 miles so they charge what they want.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 20, 2010)

It is $4.19 around here. It hasn't dipped below $4 in a long time.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Jan 21, 2010)

contender* said:


> Some folks we know run their's in their shop on diesel. Not sure how safe that is....



could be a hybrid-

pop got one a few years back to try out- would run on diesel, kerosene, fuel oil- worked best with K1- it wasn't a convection heater, it was a radiant style with the glass view- I seriously doubt it would work cleanly in a convection style.
 sold that one- but I have a torpedo heater thats a triway fuel user- Ive had biodiesel, kerosene, and straight diesel in it...it gets hot fast, and stinks even faster.

K1 kerosene, fresh- cant be beat.
were paying somewhere around $3.57 last I checked.


----------



## contender* (Jan 21, 2010)

Ed in North Ga. said:


> could be a hybrid-
> 
> pop got one a few years back to try out- would run on diesel, kerosene, fuel oil- worked best with K1- it wasn't a convection heater, it was a radiant style with the glass view- I seriously doubt it would work cleanly in a convection style.
> sold that one- but I have a torpedo heater thats a triway fuel user- Ive had biodiesel, kerosene, and straight diesel in it...it gets hot fast, and stinks even faster.
> ...




Theirs was a "torpedo" style heater. It was roaring along pretty good, not much smell that I could tell. I just can't stand the noise they make myself but to each his own.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 21, 2010)

Out in the shop I've burnt off road diesel, big area, no problem with fumes. Last year though when we had the big snow and lost power for four days, I heatted my house with my heatter, forgot the diesel was in it, off road and our K1 is dyed red, what a BIG mistake, ended up opening the windows and doors for about an hour to ventilate. K1 cost 3.85 around here, off road diesel costs 2.45 last time I checked, it also lasts longer and heats better than K1, only tried to kill me once!.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive heard several times red-dyed K1 is bad. Ive been using it for a few years- never had a problem with it- I cleaned the wick on the old kerosun heater maybe twice a year- I havent cleaned the wick on my new convection one yet this year though, and Ive burnt it maybe 2 dozen times. About half the fillups were clear K1, half red dyed.
I cant detect any odd smell with either as long as its started outside first. Nor can I see any build difference on the wick- no tar, no ash.

we put in a new LP heater last week, so I`ll be cleaning the new one shortly and se if theres anything up.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Checking in to see what kerosene is in your area. I've not ventured out for my pre-winter fill up so I don't know what it is in our area.


----------



## forsyth793 (Nov 29, 2013)

K1 @ the BP station in Fayetteville was $5.50 a gallon....
There's got to be better prices somewhere................


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 16, 2015)

Old thread. Need kerosene in Buford area. Refuse to pay $10 gallon from lowes or Home Depot. 

Help. Thx


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 16, 2015)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> As a kid my granddaddy would send me to the store to get $.25 worth of kerosene in a red metal can. The store had a big red metal tank with a metered hand crank pump on top.



That's the way I still get it from the local store. It's not .25 any more.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 16, 2015)

*Need Kerosene from a gas station type of pump.*

North Gwinnett / South Hall County.
BUFORD
SUWANEE
SUGAR HILL
LAWRENCEVILLE
DULUTH
FLOWERY BRANCH
OAKWOOD
ETC.

Not going to pay $50 at Lowes / Home Depot.

Anyone know of such a station??
Thanks again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't offer any help to any of you that are currently in the northern counties of Georgia BUT I did find out this afternoon that for the people located in Columbia County, Georgia, that the Pollard's Corner Gas and Grocery Station located at the intersection of Hwy 104, Hwy 150, and Hwy 221 normally sells kerosene.  The current price was $5.65 per gallon but they had sold out and they were waiting for another shipment.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

$4.99 in Toccoa at several stations


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks fellas. 
I didn't realize that kerosene is running $5/gallon. That's crazy! 
It looks like I may go the diesel fuel PLUS fuel treatment route --- as mentioned successfully by many on YOUTUBE.


----------

